

Helmet Cam Footage Shows What It's Like To Repair a Broadcast Tower - bugolt
http://gizmodo.com/5638576/helmet-cam-footage-shows-what-its-like-to-repair-a-broadcast-tower

======
jacquesm
I'm not much a of mountaineer, but it seems he only secures himself at 3:45 or
so ?

~~~
bugolt
Yup. As they say. It is easier and faster. Well he secures himself when he
rests. But thats just a few times.

